# external hdd disappears



## sanchit rana (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi.. I am running a cyber cafe with 8 pc and all have windows 7 64 bit. i am using 1 external wd hard drive of 500 gb and share it with all pc. It works fine, but whenever i shut down all pcs at night and in morning i start again the hdd is not accessible to computers. If i plugout and plugin the hdd gain then its is visible to all computers. Any sugesstion to solve this problem


----------



## Lincon_WD (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi sanchit rana, 
Based on your post, is it happening frequently? Is it happening with all the computers?
Do you remove the hard drive by using safely remove i con? If not try to use this option.
Does this happen if the hard drive is connected to some other USB port?
You may try to connect the drive with another USB cable sometimes it happens in the case, where the USB cable is failing.
You may run the Data Lifeguard Diagnostics for Windows to test a drive for problems.
How to test a drive for problems using Data Lifeguard Diagnostics for Windows
Hope it helps.


----------



## sanchit rana (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks lincon_wd. Based on ur reply, my problem is solved now. Can u suggest me a hdd of 1tb for my cafe main pc that i am using as server.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

What's your budget?
Check out WD 1 tb blue


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi sanchit rana,

Thanks for replying, based on your requirements I will suggest you to go for a WD Red drive. This drive has built in features to perform in a NAS environment. The link below explains more about the drive features:

Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------

